# Memorial WIP



## zombieaddict (Nov 11, 2013)

Blue Beastie, the lovely blue crowntail betta that my friend gave me, didn't pull through despite my best efforts. While I wait for his 20 gallon to finish cycling so that I can get another male, I find myself inspired to make a little memorial for his cute little self. I intend to write a poem but in the meantime I used a picture I took of him to put together a little sketch that I thought I'd share. It's just a WIP because I intend to paint it in photoshop, but here you go! Ignore the lines and numbers beneath Beastie. I'm running low on pages in my current sketchbook so I recycled one where I'd sketched up a plan for some shelves.


----------



## PeetaTheBetta (Apr 6, 2013)

That is great! I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## zombieaddict (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks. I only had him for about two weeks. He wasn't doing too hot when I got him. I had him in a 2.5 gallon for the first week until I could upgrade him into a 20 gallon and he was probably cold because I didn't realize he needed a heated tank until after I upgraded him. So I added the heater and he perked up for a few days but faded shortly after. It was disappointing to lose him but the adventure was definitely worth memorializing and I'm sure he was happier with me than he would have been dying alone in a cup at Walmart. 

I'll add progress from Photoshop when I have something worth showing.


----------

